# Kirk BH-1 or RRS BH-55 Ballhead?



## lastcoyote (Aug 28, 2014)

Hi people...

I'm trying to decide whether to buy the Kirk BH-1 or RRS BH-55 Ballhead. 
Anyone have any suggestions for me or experience with these?
I'm in the UK and can buy the Kirk easily here but would have to buy the RRS head from the US and pay for import charges and wait longer for delivery. I've worked out that the cost will be pretty much the same for either option. 

Another bit of info is that my camera and lens plates are Kirk plates, but as I understand these will work with RRS.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 28, 2014)

I have a Kirk Ball Head, I think its a BH1. They are a fine head. RRS might be better, but also expensive. Don't overlook Markins, they are in the top performer group as well.


----------



## tolusina (Aug 28, 2014)

Also look at Acratech's ball heads.


----------



## Phenix205 (Aug 28, 2014)

Also consider Arca-Swiss Z1. I have a B1 since 2002, still working great.


----------



## lastcoyote (Aug 29, 2014)

Thanks for the other brand suggestions guys.
I've kind of already short listed it down though from the big players to either the Kirk or RRS taking in to account my needs and wants etc. Just can't decide which to go for and was wondering if someone had something to say that I'd not considered or was aware of regarding these two. 

I've seen one review online say that the Kirk wasn't very smooth, though other reviews contradict that. If I could buy them both locally here in the UK I would and just pick which one I prefer but I have to get the RRS head from the US and deal with import duty etc. so not quite so simple. :-\
Decisions decisions...


----------



## SwampYankee (Aug 29, 2014)

I did lot of shopping and settled on the the Kirk. Hard to compare unless you have owned both. I have never heard a bad word about Kirk or RRS and many pros us them. I think you are safe either way. the Kirk will do the job and might be cheaper. Either one will last forever. One thought when you buy the head. You might want to consider purchasing a camera plate that is specifically made for your camera. I have a 5DIII and I found the custom Kirk plate a better fir than the generic. The one that comes with the head is just fine, the reason I bought the custom plate is the generic plate used the tripod mounting point on my camera and does not offer a place to screw in my Black Rapid strap. The custom plates have the extra hole. If you are using a neck or wrist strap this is not a consideration. If you are using a strap that uses the tripod lug please consider getting the custom plate. It should cost about $50 and is well worth it. BTW you will LOVE having a great ball head. That and a great tripod is something you will have for life. never skimp here


----------



## mackguyver (Aug 29, 2014)

The RRS is really nice, but given the price, I was somewhat underwhelmed by its performance. It's a work of art and I love the rounded knobs that don't snag on things, but it's not particularly smooth. I also haven't had much luck fine-tuning the resistance. I can get close, but it's not as good as I had expected. Don't get me wrong, it's a fine product, and one that serves me well, but I certainly see room for improvement.


----------



## lastcoyote (Aug 29, 2014)

I've actually got the custom kirk plates for my 5DIII and 70-200II already thanks SwampYankee. I actually connect my black rapid strap to it with a kirk clamp too. Nice solution. 

Maybe I should just stick to Kirk then and get the BH-1 if both ballheads are close in performance.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 29, 2014)

lastcoyote said:


> Maybe I should just stick to Kirk then and get the BH-1 if both ballheads are close in performance.



I have the RRS BH-55 LR, a friend has the Kirk BH-1. They're both excellent and so close in performance that I don't think you can go wrong either way. The RRS is ~1" shorter. Personally, I really like the RRS lever clamps, too.


----------



## NancyP (Aug 29, 2014)

I love my Arca-Swiss Z1sp. It is one sturdy and well-crafted piece of kit.


----------



## Lyle Krannichfeld (Aug 30, 2014)

Love my RRS BH-40, it's been pretty flawless and is holding up very well around the constant saltwater.


----------



## SwampYankee (Aug 31, 2014)

lastcoyote said:


> I've actually got the custom kirk plates for my 5DIII and 70-200II already thanks SwampYankee. I actually connect my black rapid strap to it with a kirk clamp too. Nice solution.
> 
> Maybe I should just stick to Kirk then and get the BH-1 if both ballheads are close in performance.



I'm in the same place. Quick, cheap suggestion. Get a wrist strap for your camera. Since you are using a Black Rapid this thing goes into one of the unused neck strap mounting points. It also has a detachable clip. Anyway, I really like working with a wrist strap and when you are working with the tripod it gives an extra sense of security when you are moving the camera or changing lenses. Bonus....dirt cheap....http://www.thephoblographer.com/2013/02/19/review-optech-slr-wrist-strap/


----------



## InterMurph (Aug 31, 2014)

Why the BH-55? I have the BH-40, and it's more than enough for my 5D Mark III, 70-200mm II IS, and a 2x teleconverter.


----------



## PhotoLondonDude (Feb 11, 2015)

Hey gang, on the off chance that someone is after a UK-based brand new Really Right Stuff BH-55 ball head (east London - unused, still in it's box).... I'm selling mine here: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Really-Right-Stuff-RRS-BH-55-LR-B2-AS-II-Clamp-Full-sized-Tripod-Ballhead-New-/221688454899?


----------



## Mr1Dx (Feb 12, 2015)

RRS BH-55 holds 1dx + 85L II firmly. No movements even with 1Dx + 200mm f2 IS. 

Although is not recommended, did mount 400mm f2.8 IS II and 600mm f4 IS II few times, no issues.


----------



## YuengLinger (Feb 12, 2015)

mackguyver said:


> The RRS is really nice, but given the price, I was somewhat underwhelmed by its performance. It's a work of art and I love the rounded knobs that don't snag on things, but it's not particularly smooth. I also haven't had much luck fine-tuning the resistance. I can get close, but it's not as good as I had expected. Don't get me wrong, it's a fine product, and one that serves me well, but I certainly see room for improvement.



I've only had a TINY bit of precision issues with 10x Live View for macro. Otherwise, my BH-55 is a dream, usually making me forget I'm even using a tripod.

I've used the 70-200mm 2.8IS II with a 1.4x extender, smooth as can be. Everything else too, down to a 16-35mm or fisheye.

I even use it horizontally on a Manfrotto 055X. Effortless.

mac, did you ever call RRS to talk about your dissatisfaction?

And if you wanted to use a ground level tripod with a Great White, what's the go-to head?


----------



## GaryJ (Feb 12, 2015)

I live in Australia,had some trouble fine tuning my BH-40,it remained stiff and sticky,I stayed up late in the morning till RSS opened in CA,2.00 am our time,and gave them a ring, They gave a return number to qoute and I sent it back,it was returned within 9 days and works perfectly.Fully satisfied,the guys there will bend over backwards to be ensure you are happy,contact them.


----------



## Eldar (Feb 12, 2015)

I have wasted loads of money on tripods and heads over the years, trying to buy high performance for little money. A few years back I realized that to get the best you have to pay.

Currently I have a number of RRS and Gitzo tripods and I have 4 RRS heads (30, 40, 55 and a gimbal (both sidekick and full gimbal). Having had these for a couple of years, I think I can say that I have bought my last head. I know some have some critical remarks about the smoothness of operation with these heads, but I do not. They fulfill every need I have and I strongly recommend every one of them.

By the way, I live in Norway, so I also had to import them from the US.


----------



## YuengLinger (Feb 12, 2015)

Eldar said:


> I have wasted loads of money on tripods and heads over the years, trying to buy high performance for little money. A few years back I realized that to get the best you have to pay.
> 
> Currently I have a number of RRS and Gitzo tripods and I have 4 RRS heads (30, 40, 55 and a gimbal (both sidekick and full gimbal). Having had these for a couple of years, I think I can say that I have bought my last head. I know some have some critical remarks about the smoothness of operation with these heads, but I do not. They fulfill every need I have and I strongly recommend every one of them.
> 
> By the way, I live in Norway, so I also had to import them from the US.



Eldar, you raise a good point. Though not a teacher, I'm involved with many students of photography at two local colleges, and I'm a longtime member of a photo club. It seems, and I'm no exception, that the most common waste of money is on tripods and heads. We start with the cheapest, then keep going up incrementally in quality, searching for that slightly higher priced, fancier combo. And mostly along the way we are accumulating heads and legs that don't have much resale value.

Start out doing the research to find the best. Bite the bullet an realize a head and legs combo is as important as a body or lens.

My old heads, by the way, now get used for holding lights in rare or awkward positions. One or two might have been given away.

Still thinking about getting a ground level tripod for an upcoming Great White (probably the 400mm 2.8), and wondering if a BH-55 is going to be good for that. Will use a gimbal on my big Gitzo.


----------



## surapon (Feb 12, 2015)

lastcoyote said:


> Hi people...
> 
> I'm trying to decide whether to buy the Kirk BH-1 or RRS BH-55 Ballhead.
> Anyone have any suggestions for me or experience with these?
> ...



Dear Friend Mr. lastcoyote.
I use RRS BH-55 for so long and never have any problem at all, Only thing = Very Heavy, But Great for carry the Load of 600 MM Lens with out vibration .. I give this BH-55 = A++
Good Luck.
Surapon.
PS, Yes, I use Gitzo 1321 levelling head, and Gitzo G1325 Mountaineer MK II, Carbon Fiber Tripods.


----------



## surapon (Feb 12, 2015)

YuengLinger said:


> mackguyver said:
> 
> 
> > The RRS is really nice, but given the price, I was somewhat underwhelmed by its performance. It's a work of art and I love the rounded knobs that don't snag on things, but it's not particularly smooth. I also haven't had much luck fine-tuning the resistance. I can get close, but it's not as good as I had expected. Don't get me wrong, it's a fine product, and one that serves me well, but I certainly see room for improvement.
> ...




Dear friend Mr.  YuengLinger.
Well, I have RRS BH-55 for more than 8-9 years and I very happy about her Ability = A++.
BUT, When we have any equipment, We need to know What IT for, Example, In the Army, We use Cannon for long range target/ Big target, and we use BB air gun for the rat at my back yard= Same thing as RRS BH - 55, We use for big gun load as 400, 500, 600 and 800 mm. Lens---BUT when I take Macro Photos, I use Velbon Super Mag Slider on top of my dear BH-55 and Gitzo Levelling Head. Yes, Velbon Super Mag Slider is great for Left and Right+ front to back Slider Adjustment perfected for my Macro Lens 100 mm F/ 2.8 L IS. EF 180 mm. F/3.5 L and special MP-E 65 mm. F/ 2.8 Macro 1X-5X.
Good Luck.
Surapon.


----------



## Jane (Feb 12, 2015)

Agree with Eldar on the money one can waste constantly buying, selling and updating tripods/heads. 18 months ago I saw I was on this journey and decided to jump to the top and went all RRS - monopod, 2 tripods and various heads. I have two RRS ball heads, BH-40 on travel tripod and BH-55 for heavy duty tripod. No problems with either. RRS is very good quality indeed.


----------



## cycleraw (Feb 13, 2015)

I have also wasted too much money on tripods and ballheads trying to find a cheaper option but about 2 years ago I finally got smart and purchased the RRS BH-55 and RRS TVC 34L tripod and am soooooooo glad I did. I only use my smaller and lighter Acratech GV2 ballhead and Oben tripod on multi-day backpacking trips now. I don't think you can beat RRS equipment. I also highly recommend the RRS PC-LR panning base and the RRS B-150B macro focusing rail. None of the RRS stuff is cheap but it is probably the last time I will need to purchase any of this type of equipment.


----------



## YuengLinger (Feb 13, 2015)

Surapon, thank you for taking the time to show us your rigs. The macro setup is an eye-opener.

Y


----------



## Busted Knuckles (Feb 13, 2015)

Having succumbed to "it cost that much" to get a good tripod head, my 2 pennies is that the BH55 is the answer.

Having just popped for the RRS Pano head after fiddling with more traditional gimbals made of metal or carbon fiber.

Swallow hard and get the good stuff in 3 months you will appreciate the ease of use and will have forgotten about the price.


----------



## surapon (Feb 16, 2015)

YuengLinger said:


> Surapon, thank you for taking the time to show us your rigs. The macro setup is an eye-opener.
> 
> Y



Dear Friend Mr. YuengLinger .
The Slider that I use = $ 120 US Dollars and worth it for Macro Photography that for the DEAD SUBJECTS or CAN NOT MOVE SUBJECTS, because too slow to adjust for the perfected Manual focus.
Yes, For Flying Bees, We must use Canon EF 100 mm F/ 2.8 L IS , on our hand with out Tripods, But I have 3 great tricks = 1) Mix Honey with water and put in the spray bottle and spray on the beautiful flower = Bing Go, The be will come to be your free Model with out get Mad.
2) take a fast shot when the insect having FUN, as shown on the attached photo.
3) get the beautiful insect, put in Zip lock plastic bag, and put in the freezer about 2 minutes, The Insect will be in Hibernation stage--Not Move, for about 3 minutes= You can shoot him/ her, and next 5-10 minutes, they will fly or walk away with out harm..
Enjoy
Surapon


----------



## jeffa4444 (Mar 5, 2015)

I have both the RRS BH-55 and the Arca Swiss Z1sp. They are both great ball heads but its expensive buying new plates from RRS having to pay shipping & import duties to the UK. The Arca Swiss head is slightly better made and places like Wex Photographic and Robert White stock loads of plates & accessories. Price wise the heads themselves are similarly priced its the shipping that kills RRS for the UK.


----------



## Zeidora (Mar 8, 2015)

Another happy BH-55/TVS-34L user. I do a lot of z-stacking with the Cognisys StackShot, MPE 65, flash, in off center position, and the BH55 holds firm and adjusts easily without movement upon lockdown, which you do notice at 5:1.

I also do a lot of low-level work (mushrooms on forest ground), and the low profile of the BH55 is very noticeable.

My light-weight set up is a Gitzo 12xx (first CF tripod on market in 1998) with Linhof Profi II. The RRS set-up replaced a Gitzo 13xx CF with Arca B1 (2004 vintage) with freeze and loss of friction control knob function. I haven't used any Kirk products.

I am also impressed with RRS customer support. I went to their new facility last June to pick up a BH55, came back the next day for the TVS34L, and they gave me the package-deal price.

If you use non-RRS plates (or an Arca camera), you should get the screw-type QR (not the lever-type), because of tight tolerances for the lever type to hold firmly.


----------



## Steve Todd (Mar 8, 2015)

I have the Kirk BH-1 and lens plates, which work great! The BH-1 has an easy to use adjustable resistance setting method (separate knob) which once set, maintains its resistance regardless of how much you move your camera/lens around. I've had others that will loosen from all but minor movements of mounted equipment. 

If you go with the BH-1, be sure to also purchase their plastic Snap Collar (ASC-1) which snaps in place over the ball itself, giving a positive method of securing the ball head when carrying a tripod with your equipment mounted on it. This is a real plus, as it takes any strain or pressure off the ballhead's locking mechanism.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 8, 2015)

Zeidora said:


> If you use non-RRS plates (or an Arca camera), you should get the screw-type QR (not the lever-type), because of tight tolerances for the lever type to hold firmly.



RRS lever clamps work with plates from Kirk, Wimberley, Hejnar, etc.


----------



## Zeidora (Mar 11, 2015)

neuroanatomist said:


> Zeidora said:
> 
> 
> > If you use non-RRS plates (or an Arca camera), you should get the screw-type QR (not the lever-type), because of tight tolerances for the lever type to hold firmly.
> ...



Interesting. RRS website suggested otherwise. Wonder whether that is a liability issue.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 11, 2015)

Zeidora said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Zeidora said:
> ...



They describe the issue as one of tight tolerances. I think what they're saying is don't cry to them if the Foto-pro plate you picked up on Amazon for $8 doesn't work in their lever clamps.


----------

